# Craftsman garage door issues - bounces back



## Lsayal

I've been messing around with the up and down controls as well as the force up and down controls for a few days, but havent been able to resolve the issue.

Issue: upon pressing the buttom the garage door starts coming down, it closes all the way and then immediately bounces right back. I have to press the button again to stop from the door going back up and then manually close the door.

Please assist with a solution to fix this problem

Thanks


----------



## davidvw9

Sounds like a sensor problem. There are typicaly two types. 

One emmits a beam at the bottom, and when the beam is broken the door goes up. You should have them at the bottom, on each side, just to the inside. If something gets in the way the door will go back up, so check to see if one of them is bent inward. Also something could be handing off the bottom of the door and is to far inward breaking the beam. Clean them also.

The next is a pressure sensor. Used for when the door would come down on a car. Find them and see if when you disconnect them, if the door will go down. Make sure nothing is on the sensor.


----------



## koldbloodkev

Garage door openers have 4 dials found on the motor assembly, these tell the motor when to stop in each direction and how much force to apply when closing/ opening. Look on either side of the motor housing for two small dials marked 'travel' they are usually adjustable with a blade screwdriver. Try adjusting the 'close' travel dial about 1/2 turn at a time counter clockwise first. Keep count of how many turns you adjust in total so you can reset to beginning and go the other way if needed.


----------



## moocherkhan1

Lsayal said:


> I've been messing around with the up and down controls as well as the force up and down controls for a few days, but havent been able to resolve the issue.
> 
> Issue: upon pressing the buttom the garage door starts coming down, it closes all the way and then immediately bounces right back. I have to press the button again to stop from the door going back up and then manually close the door.
> 
> Please assist with a solution to fix this problem
> 
> Thanks


1. One thing to check first is to make sure that it is not you garage door itself
a. Check the tracks that your garage door rolls along - make sure that there is not any damage
b. Check the garage door for damage - ie. car backed into it 
c. **TEST** make sure that the door is in the closed position and disconnect it from the chain/track/ or screw drive - move the door into the half way position and let go 
(1) if the door goes down or up on its own you have a problem with the torsion bars above the door - these need to be adjusted by a professional - they are dangerous and can cause harmif done improperly
(2) if the door stays in position at the half way point and moves freely - there is nothing wrong with the door
2. if your garage door openner has the light sensors that are mounted on either side of the garage door do the following
a. check and make sure that there are not any obstructions between the devices
b. make sure that the sensors are aligned - some have indicator lights on top - red if not aligned and green if they are
c. check wiring and make sure that they are connected properly and there are not any breaks in the line

3. if your garage door openner does utilize the pressure sensor check your manual for proper tesion adjustment instructions

Hope this helps


----------



## usatransporter

koldbloodkev said:


> Garage door openers have 4 dials found on the motor assembly, these tell the motor when to stop in each direction and how much force to apply when closing/ opening. Look on either side of the motor housing for two small dials marked 'travel' they are usually adjustable with a blade screwdriver. Try adjusting the 'close' travel dial about 1/2 turn at a time counter clockwise first. Keep count of how many turns you adjust in total so you can reset to beginning and go the other way if needed.


I agree with this. Generally, if the sensors at the base of either side of the garage door are blocked in any fashion, the door will not even start to close. It sounds like the travel in the down position is too much, or there is too little pressure in the down position so that when it reaches the floor, instead of creating a seal, it senses an obstruction and goes back up.

Start with the travel. Get it so that the door stops an inch or two above the garage floor. Once you have that, stick something under the door that will just be touched when the door closes. If it opens back up, then there is too little pressure. Once you get the pressure correct, adjust the travel the last little bit.


----------



## koldbloodkev

Did we fix it yet???
Kevin aka koldbloodkev


----------

